# Weber Amp Kits, Anyone?



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a Weber amp kit? I'm considering buying a 5E8A and having it assembled by an electrical engineer who is a friend of mine and I wanted to know the quality of the components.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

Weber components are not at all high end. His kits are cheaper than the rest because his components are cheaper than the rest. Thats not to say that there is anything wrong with that (there is a place for cheap kits in this marketplace), but if you are concerned about component quality, Weber is probably not the way to go.

You can upgrade some components for an up charge if you still decide to go with Weber. I would upgrade the caps, pots, jacks and transformers if I were going that route.

For a higher quality kit, consider Mission Amps.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure about the exact circuit, but Trinity has high-quality kits. They are located in Toronto, so no issues about border crossing.


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. As I am doing more research I'm seeing the point about the Weber kits being lower quality. I think I'm leaning more towards a Mojo 5E8A kit, they appear to use higher quality materials.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

These guys :

http://store.marshamps.com/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=tvo9d4qm6aj064n7ppvi2u7d00


----------



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> These guys :
> 
> http://store.marshamps.com/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=tvo9d4qm6aj064n7ppvi2u7d00


That's great, thanks,

Have you ever purchased from here before?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I wouldn't discount Weber. He has upgraded alot of the problem parts that were in the kits, the switches etc. The chassis are good, the trannys are really good. They don't come with a manual on how to put them together but there is a really good weber forum for amp builders. There are plenty of satisfied people out there playing on Weber kit amps. Ted and CJ are also very very good people to deal with.

Metro amps also makes very excellent quality kits. Good people to deal with as well. George there is very helpful and once again there is a great forum for amp building.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

claptonfreak said:


> That's great, thanks,
> 
> Have you ever purchased from here before?


No, but they've been recommended in many other forums. I was interested in a high quality Super Reverb kit and these guys were one of the few putting them out.


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

Marsh is distributor of Mojo and his prices are considerably less than Mojo.


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Trinity amps gets a 10 in my opinion. Stephen is excellent to deal with and the parts are excellent (kits).


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*Trinity!*

I built his 18 watt, and the kit parts are top notch as is the tech support through the build (he also gives a very good build manual). I've also built a Weber 5E5a Pro a couple years ago--I think his kits are good bang 4 the buck but immediately swapped out the switches and jacks with Carlings (he now give upgrades for these). His trannies are very good IMHO. If its a first time build I'd go for a kit with tech support.


----------



## Groupx (Oct 18, 2006)

*Weber 5e3*

I built a Weber 5E3 clone and am very happy with it.
I agree that the trannies, boards, chassis and cabs are fine.
Other parts can be swapped out easily and customized based on what you want.
Tweed clones are beautiful amps and highly moddable.


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

Do all of the Trinity Kits come with build manuals? I've built a number of effects pedals and I want to make the jump to an amp...but I'd probably be lost without some sort of manual.


----------

